# New 10 Gallon Questions



## ajdelosr (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi all. I've read ameekplec.'s thread and others as well, but I was looking for more specific product suggestions.

I'm picking up a 10 gallon tank (20x10x12) from my cousin that he doesn't use anymore. I wanted to hold clowns paired with an anemone.

I'm not looking to spend a lot of money and I'll be keeping my eye out for ads here and on aquariumpros. What kind of products should I be looking at for lighting, powerhead and possibly a heater?

Question about the lighting? Should I go T5 or MH (I know they're expensive but that's where I don't mind spending money)? If I go MH I probably won't need a heater (haha). How much wattage should I be looking at for anemone's?

Question about the powerhead, would the koralia nano be too powerful for a 10 gallon? the smallest one I saw was I believe 240gph and I read somewhere that 10x the size is what you want to go for. In that case would the maxijet be good enough for circulation?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

MH will cook a 10G. lol go with t5s./


----------



## ajdelosr (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks. Oh and in addition. Could others make suggestions for specific products? Ones that have worked well for them and ones that didn't. For example, the whisper 40 air pump is garbage or I just have bad luck picking the boxes because I've had two that have broken on me (plastic clip that keeps things quiet both times) in 4 months.


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

I would say that a 10 gal is far to small for 2 clowns and an Anemone.
Yea you might be able to keep them alive but just barley.
I would get a bigger tank if you want to host an Anemone. A 30 gal is only 45 or so new.


----------



## ajdelosr (Jul 11, 2010)

So no to the anemone then probably... I've heard stories of Clowns hosting with frogspawns and to other similar looking corals. Anyone else had that happen to them?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

+1 on what kemo said, go for at least 20-25G.

U'd be lucky to keep a clownfish alone by itself alive for more than a couple months in a 10G.

LPS are much harder to keep than anemones.


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

What's up with your other tank ? I did not read the info before
Holy Crabs Batman  
Why not just Get rid of that yellow tail and add a clown and a Anemone to the tank ? 
You will also need to upgrade the light's but that is an option.


----------



## ajdelosr (Jul 11, 2010)

My other tank is fine. I just wanted some options on the 10 gallon as to what I could do with it. Looks like not much. Haha.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a ten gallon salt tank.

I use: 
A single Coralife 28W Compact Fluorescent
An Aquaclear 110 (500)
One Koralia Nano, and one Koralia 1
Oceanic Biocube Skimmer
50W Stealth Heater

Despite what most say, I beleive a pair of clowns and a bubbletip anem would do okay in a 10 gallon if you are very dilligent in tankcare. A 20 Gallon would suit them better.


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

Like I said they will Live but just barley. 
Hey WillHayward 
I have a closet that you can live in too. Might be able to stretch you legs aswell. Lets see how long you last LoL


----------



## ajdelosr (Jul 11, 2010)

I mean although I've read that once clowns host they won't go very far from that part of the tank. Now I don't know if its like they would rather not, kinda like people who are afraid to leave their homes and go outside agoraphobia I believe it's called. Haha. If clowns suffer from that, that its better to put them in a bigger tank because they still need the option to go out and wander rather than just be stuck in a smaller space.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

besides the emotional part .... keeping water stable for anemone is prety tough in a 10G, that is all. there "usually" isnt enough biological ability to handle fish waste in a 10G tank. Salinity shifts, temps, .... . if you decide to go ahead ( I have a 15 G which I made for my mom, with 2 clowns and an anemone, ) start SLOW and take your time and let the biological process take place FUlly. after a month add 1 fish, after another month add another and then anemone after, 10-15% water changes weekly. feeding pellets, every other day.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Not even. I'd be more akin to a 10" fish in a ten gallon, considering my height and size and the room you likely have in your closet!


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

it can be done if you are vigilant on keeping the parameters in check. 

if you wanted to keep any other type of fish in the tank I'd probably say don't do it... unless it was a couple of gobies (different species of course) or a pair of clowns. Clowns really don't "swim" like other fish... they just hover in an area or stick close to their host, from my feeble amount of experience in this hobby... 

now... my main concern would be the nem and being able to give it flow without it getting sucked into the propeller (could be solved with covers, but how well do they work or use an aquaclear 110 HOB and cover the intake), then water parameters... in a space that small for (depending on what kind of nem you get) a nem that can have it's tentacles stretch close to half of the tank when it's full grown, there really isn't much space for it. 

and with the HOB you can turn it into a fuge... and there's an added gallon and a bit right there to help the water a bit (not a lot but it can help). 

I dunno... just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Wonder if a used biocube/nano cube 12G would be a good option? You would have to spend more but wouldnt have to buy a HOB or powerhead, etc...


----------

